# The Official Sydney 2007 Ahb Pub Crawl



## Gerard_M (23/1/07)

Well how about it? Sometime in late March/early April?
Which pubs?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## eric8 (23/1/07)

i would be up for that. the later the better for me, hopefully a bit less work. I did a golf tour of Balmain for a b'day. Was good although don't remember the last few holes/pubs. :blink: 
Eric :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (23/1/07)

OK, G-man.

Beerz :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/1/07)

If I had a choice I would go for later in the year such as September/October due to work load in the first half of 07! What city are we thinking here? Melbourne would be great IMHO  .

C&B
TDA


----------



## Franko (23/1/07)

Im in Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (23/1/07)

I guess I forgot to mention that this is a Sydney crawl.

A review of past events here
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ic=5198&hl=

Sorry for the confusion, Doc will fix the post heading on Weds I hope  
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Boozy the clown (23/1/07)

I'd love to part of a kick-off at the Sackville In Balmain (if only for the on tap Erdinger) - walk to the Riverview for an ESB special then down to the Royal Oak, it offers so many nice brews on tap including Pictons finest.

Then off to Glebe to the Nags for a cask ale - then city bound!

(Gotta be outta Glebe before it gets too dark, nasty wildlife...) :excl: 


I'd vote for a booze up, er, intelligent discussion on beer and techinques, early in the year - why wait? Nothing wrong with having a bi-annual event I say. :beer:


----------



## Gerard_M (23/1/07)

Boozy the clown said:


> I'd love to part of a kick-off at the Sackville In Balmain (if only for the on tap Erdinger) - walk to the Riverview for an ESB special then down to the Royal Oak, it offers so many nice brews on tap including Pictons finest.
> 
> Then off to Glebe to the Nags for a cask ale - then city bound!
> 
> ...



OK The Sackville sounds good Erdinger & Little Creatures on tap.
The Riverview has ESB on a hand pump & St Peters Blonde on tap.
The Monkey Bar has a good range including Scharers
The Royal Oak has a good range including Scharers
The London has the best drop of Coopers in Sydney. Sparkling Pale & Dark Ale on tap.
The Nags in Glebe is only good on the 1st Friday of the month from 5pm, and a long walk from Balmain.
Maybe a Balmain Crawl could be a nice change?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Stuster (23/1/07)

I'm in. Balmain sounds good. :beer:


----------



## Boozy the clown (24/1/07)

> The Nags in Glebe is only good on the 1st Friday of the month from 5pm, and a long walk from Balmain.



Of course, never mind the walk - at least one of us would be robbed as we wondered through 'dog poo' park, past the 'Friend (Fiend?) in Hand' on infamous Cowper St and up to the Nags. h34r: 

Would love to sample Balmains finest, I visit them regularly through work but can't even sniff the beer...

Good bus or ferry service right into the Rocks as well.


----------



## redbeard (24/1/07)

balmain works for me (bus ride) and i would like it a bit more relaxed, ie not try to get thru 10 or 15 pubs. but maybe some people will want a few rocks pubs at the end to allow easy exit to central / wynard for those not so inner city ? maybe a ferry ride to the aust or a pyrmont pub ? i dunno. speak up.

feb / mar is ok for me right now.

& how many pennies u saved up jayse ??? ;-)


----------



## jayse (24/1/07)

redbeard said:


> & how many pennies u saved up jayse ??? ;-)




Spending many a hour with yourself and beer is priceless so consider it quite a possiblity I'll come over. :super:  

Actually I'am up for it right now, you'll have to add playing back to back air guitars upstairs at the lowenbrau to the list. :super: 

Alcohol fueled brewtality.
Jayse


----------



## Slurpdog (24/1/07)

I'm in but the w/ends of the 24/3 and the 31/3 are out for me.
Either side of that should be fine though.
Boy, haven't been to the Friend In Hand for years.
Do they still have the No Names restaurant there?


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/07)

Sounds great!


----------



## crozdog (24/1/07)

I'm in! :beer: 

Balmain would be a nice change & it is an easy ferry trip into king St Wharf or the Quay if anyone wants to continue in the city.


----------



## Blackfish (24/1/07)

My Brother lives in Balmain! :beer: 

Might be nice to meet you chaps in person too.... :blink: 

why do i have this feeling i'm going to regret that?


----------



## Jazzafish (24/1/07)

I'm in for now, don't care where, as long as there is good beer! 
It all depends on any gigs that pop up between now and then.


----------



## mikem108 (24/1/07)

The call for this is starting earlier each year...maybe we should get comemorative pins made or something. I'm in for where ever its held but Balmain AND the city might be a bit too big a day


----------



## Gerard_M (24/1/07)

I reckon Balmain would be nice for a change of scenery, & probably easier on the wallet too!
Looks like I am committed every weekend up to March 17 (A St Pats day pub crawl?!?). Any time after that I can do.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## stephen (24/1/07)

Sounds good to me. Don't know Sydney all that well so where ever is chosen is good. 

Les, I'll catch up with you sometime and discuss travel arrangements.

Steve


----------



## Barramundi (24/1/07)

Boozy the clown said:


> I- why wait? Nothing wrong with having a bi-annual event I say. :beer:




bi annual whats wrong with monthly??? 

hopefully depending on work/family commitments ill be up for it

i like the idea of a commerative pin, shirt, hat or something to that effect mike ...

perhaps a start over the harbour in manly for a few and a ferry ride back to town to freshen up and start again before heading to the balmain area or is that too complex and drawn out ??


----------



## Bobby (24/1/07)

balmain sounds great to me!! lookign forward to some esb on the hand pump...


----------



## homekegger1 (24/1/07)

any time in the next 3 weeks is fine by me.. lol not really going to happen I am sure. Maybe if SWMBO allows me to fly in for this I can come back to Sydney for it. Might even be able to join Jayse. Only time will tell.

All I know is that last year was an absolute blast and there are many a folk legend made from it. Including the infamous wheelchair incident 

Cheers

HK


----------



## Jazzafish (24/1/07)

Ok Gerard,

Looks like Bailmain is a go!

Seeing you started the topic, and your availability is limited, how about you set a date, time and meeting place?


----------



## Kingy (24/1/07)

ill make a decision when the dates and venues are set!! <_< im always keen for a piss up,would be even better if ya get to meet people with the same interests drink beer and talking beer then drinking even more beer then talking shit. :beerbang: 

balmain tho is gunna be an adventure from the mountains.

might do my own pub crawl along the train line then meet u folks in the city.


----------



## Phrak (24/1/07)

I'm in as well. I'll be at Avalon on the weekend of the 24th, 24th March.

Seeing as the G-Man isn't available until the weekend before, maybe it'll be an April event?


----------



## Ross (24/1/07)

I'll have to see if i can find a cheap flight down - last year was an absolute blast :super: 

My bed made up pumpy old mate B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## Linz (24/1/07)

Bobby said:


> balmain sounds great to me!! lookign forward to some esb on the hand pump...




Hope the cask is fresh!!!! ..Might have to take a few for the team to get the freshie on the pump




KINGVEEBEE said:


> ill make a decision when the dates and venues are set!! <_< im always keen for a piss up,would be even better if ya get to meet people with the same interests drink beer and talking beer then drinking even more beer then talking shit. :beerbang:
> 
> balmain tho is gunna be an adventure from the mountains.
> 
> might do my own pub crawl along the train line then meet u folks in the city.



KVB,

Its a thrill from Campbelltown on the train to Central......Then the bus thru Glebe and up to Balmain is a wow too....

Maybe meet at Railway Square for the bus trip!?!?!




Hmmmm Commemorative Pins and shirts Hey????<_< been there...


----------



## Little_Squares (24/1/07)

Guys, just a thought.......

Anyone travelling by train and bus or train and ferry is going to pay in time and fares, the difference between the cheaper Balmain based beers and those same beers at a city pub.

I'm definitely still in favour of a city based crawl as I'd rather have a wider variety of beers and access to cleaner, more modern facilities than those on offer in Balmain. 

As it's only once a year, I save my pennies for this special day and make sure I only drink my favourite 40 or so beers!!!...lol

The Belgium is definitely not to be missed, neither is the Lord Nelson as a first stop - that 
Olde Admiral was my first beer last year (as a pain killer from an unfortunate wheelchair incident.....) and I'm seeking revenge!

Anyone else still in for a city crawl? Perhaps a modified version to allow us more lounging/drinking time and a wider variety of beers.

PS: I'm happy to organise t-shirts or polos or perhaps even commemorative glasses again for this years crawl, if there's enough interest.


----------



## Gerard_M (24/1/07)

The City certainly does have a lot to offer for the Beer Snobs* pub crawl, but I reckon I am ready to wander through Balmain for a change.

Belgian beers don't excite me, and neither does the city. Balmain on a Saturday arvo has a real buzz about it. There are some good venues with a wide range of beers, good food & clean toilets! (yes that is important, ask your Mrs). Lunch at The London would be enough for me for me really.

When we had an afternoon at the Riverview for one of the "Beer's with the Brewer" outings we had the pub to ourselves until 5pm. The publican was very pleased to see us, & nothing was a bother, she even got the pie oven stocked up for us. I would much prefer a pie & a pint to a glass of anything they are over-charging you for at those Belgian inspired joints. Oh & by the way what is it about Belgian beer cafes & their lack of TAB facilities???????

That is my 2 cents worth. 

cheers
Gerard

* Me being the biggest beer snob that exists.


----------



## Little_Squares (24/1/07)

To be honest Gerard, the 'facilities' at the Riverview and it's food left a little to be desired for me. That and the fact that they have a poor selection of beers. It's also not to easy to get to for those of us with long train journeys.

I'm not trying to be a beer snob, but I do like to sample a wide range of interesting brews on days such as these. The Belgium is a fave of mine, as the BJCP course has well and truly developed my palette, but you're right, it's not for everyone.



Linz and I might have to just hook up with the city bound folks later on......


----------



## Gerard_M (25/1/07)

Balmain may need a practice run to see what is attractive & what isn't. The Riverview is by no means a modern pub, & I didn't venture into the ladies, but I am sure they got a coat of paint in 1975, just like the rest of the pub. The Hand-pumped ESB is an attraction with the St Peters Blonde as an alternate. A pint or two & then move on to the next pub.
cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG (25/1/07)

i should be good for early/mid april... all booked out for March.
G_M, maybe you should get your IT skills into action and sort a "poll" 

i drink 2 - 3 times a week in the city, so something different over in balmain would be good for me too, But i see little squares point too. (again a poll might be useful). I missed the riverview beers last time (hadn't seen the thread). Although i was on a 'pub walk' with friends that day in Balmain, we missed the bus stop for the walk down the hill to the riverview and ended up skipping it.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (25/1/07)

Gerard,

I agree. The Riverview is a totally unreconstructed local straight out of the 50s. I would prefer to try some of the Balmain pubs. Why not make a meeting place at the pub near the ferry stop on the end of the peninsula where it is easy for people to get to from Circular Quay. We could then progress towards Rozelle on foot.

Any other ideas, anyone?

EB


----------



## T.D. (25/1/07)

I'm definitely keen in principle, but I guess will ultimately depend on the date that is settled on.

Balmain also sounds good to me. I've only been to a Balmain pub once and it was a 21st way back. Can't remember much unfortunately...


----------



## Phrak (25/1/07)

Stuster created a poll for the event here:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13692

Go forth and vote!


----------



## Little_Squares (25/1/07)

A start location near the ferry would be good as I'm sure Linz and I can wrangle an appearance for the initial get together. We can then steal any city bound crawlees for our return to the city.

Last time I went to the Riverview, it was hell getting back to the city, though I'm sure 5 people in a taxi would make it much more cost effective - alcoholic state pending........

Balmain has some great restaurants and cafes which will make it much more pleasant for those wishing to eat, but Linz and I really only go on the crawl for the chance to meet other AHB'ers and to sample a vast variety of beers, generally not found bottled or readily available.

Perhaps a list of the beers found in pubs around Balmain might help.


----------



## Barramundi (25/1/07)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Gerard,
> 
> I agree. The Riverview is a totally unreconstructed local straight out of the 50s. I would prefer to try some of the Balmain pubs. Why not make a meeting place at the pub near the ferry stop on the end of the peninsula where it is easy for people to get to from Circular Quay. We could then progress towards Rozelle on foot.
> 
> ...




unreconstructed old and feral are usually signs of a good pub arent they , looks like the numbers in the poll so far are swinging rapidly in balmains favor ,as i said in the poll thread do we really need flash facilities as long as the brews are cold and the glasses are clean , not like we are staying the weekend in one pub ..


----------



## Phrak (25/1/07)

Barra, re the facilities - I agree for the blokes - All we need is a tree or wall really. But it's different for the ladies who have to sit their toushies down on a skanky toilet seat.
Tim


----------



## Barramundi (25/1/07)

true true phrak, but as someone famous once said "you cant please all of the people all of the time" someone is alway going to be not happy about something ... let the poll numbers decide ...


(no offence intended to anyone with regard to the above)


----------



## Gerard_M (25/1/07)

As far as starting points go, in Balmain their are 2 options. 

Start at the top of Darling St (Cnr of Darling & Victoria Rd) & work your way down the hill towards the ferry. This would be very easy for those getting to Balmain on a bus. The 501 from Railway Square should drop you there. It is about 15-20 minutes on the bus from Central. 1st pub would be The Sackville. Very modern facility, completely refurbished, although I have never been in the Ladies toilets. Very good food with Little Creatures, Erdinger & others on tap. Wander along Darling St to the next pub.

or 

Start down near the wharf & I think the closest pub that would interest us would be The London. Classic old sandstone pub with awesome views of the balcony, completely refurbished, although I have never been in the Ladies toilets. Awesome food last time I was there and Cooper Sparkling, Pale Ale & Dark ALe on tap. The best thing about this joint is the number of people that actually drink the Coopers. Max Cooper was a part owner at one time & had a room upstairs for his frequent Sydney visits. From here you wander up the hill to the next pub.

Something to think about.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Finite (25/1/07)

Ill be there if im not at UNI. I have also applied for a refusable job so if i get that I will be staying in sydney and not going back to uni. So then I will be able to come for sure. Balmain sounds like fun as long as I dont have to choose from the big three.


----------



## Little_Squares (27/1/07)

Thanks for the info Gerard, though I'm disappointed (or secretly relieved) to see you haven't checked out the ladies rooms!.....lol.

I wasn't trying to be negative about Balmain, I just like to be informed. I understand that the gents on the crawl aren't fussed where they 'go' so to speak, but if you ever want your wives to come along and not complain the whole time, the facilities are very important. 

Enough toilet talk - let's get down to the serious end of the pint glass - the beers......anyone willing to do some recon?

So far we've got - 

Cooper Sparkling, Pale Ale & Dark ALe on tap at the London
Little Creatures, Erdinger & others on tap at the Sackville
ESB and Blonde at the Riverview


By the way, is anyone interested in a piece of memorabilia for the day? Either a T-shirt, stein or something else? Maybe we need a poll for this to gauge interest?


----------



## Gerard_M (27/1/07)

This list was compiled without leaving my office. It is in no way complete, but a pretty good guide as to what is available. Feel free to add to the list if you have any info.
Cheers
Gerard


TOWN HALL HOTEL
366 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
St Arnau,

RIVERVIEW HOTEL
29 Birchgrove Road
Balmain 2041
(02)98101151
The Riverview has ESB on a hand pump & St Peters Blonde on tap.

BALMAIN MONKEY BAR
255 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
(02) 9810 1749
Coopers Dark, Hoegarden, RedOak ,

LONDON HOTEL
234 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
http://www.thelondonhotel.com.au 
The London has the best drop of Coopers in Sydney. 
Sparkling Pale & Dark Ale on tap. $3.70 a schooner


SACKVILLE HOTEL
599 DARLING STREET
ROZELLE NSW 2039
(02) 9555 7555
Erdinger, Redback ,Coopers & Little Creatures, 
Crackenback (Snowy Mountains Brewery)

ROYAL OAK
36 College Street
Balmain, NSW
(02) 9810 2311
http://www.theroyaloak.com.au/
Coopers, Scharers Lager, James Squire Golden Ale, Guinness.


----------



## Boozy the clown (28/1/07)

Can we stick in a visit to the 'Sack' for an Erdinger first up?

-*warning*- Do not go caught 'reliveling oneself' in Balmain.

It's a public menace and attracts public compliants and a police charge so they say.  

Be pissed if you must but be polite.

Police officers are human are human and do get pissed too. (off duty)

Piss in a toilet and you will have no complaints. 'Most' cops are just dudes and dudettes too.


I'll be more than happy to kick off at the Sackville for for the Erdinger, not that impressed by the St Peters Blonde. Everything else sounds noice. For those whi haven't tried a Picton brew may enjoy.

(lets pick a day where the licenceing cops aren't out in force)


----------



## Boozy the clown (28/1/07)

Balmain is my uptopia for a kickoff. Everything else is a logical follow on.
.
Cant see why the exotic beers of the city should be excluded.


----------



## Pumpy (28/1/07)

Ross said:


> I'll have to see if i can find a cheap flight down - last year was an absolute blast :super:
> 
> My bed made up pumpy old mate B)
> 
> cheers Ross




Do you want the Paddington bear or Pooh bear bed cover this year? 

Beer crate extension so you feet dont hang over at the end of the bed.

'Thomas the tank engine railway' and 'Hotwheels track' all set up to play with .

Pumpy


----------



## Barramundi (28/1/07)

not sure if its been done already but on little squares advice im gonna start a poll as to who wants a "momento" of this years crawl , be it a shirt , hat, pin , stien .. let the polls decide , probably need to sort somethin fairly quick to get it knocked up in time for the day..

link is below

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=13744&st=


----------



## Stuster (28/1/07)

Well, the results from the poll thread are in and the decision is Balmain on the 14th April. 

Now, to decide which end to start from? No poll, but how about starting from the Sackville? No reason other than walking downhill sounds like a good idea. :super:


----------



## blackbock (28/1/07)

Sackville sounds good. Hopefully its not _all_ downhill from there!


----------



## Barramundi (28/1/07)

sackville seems the popular choice ... please vote in the momento for the day poll too guys if your keen


----------



## Gerard_M (29/1/07)

Just trying to establish a batting order. There are 22 pubs in the Balmain/Rozelle area. I will find out what is on tap at a few others throughout the week.
Cheers
Gerard 


SACKVILLE HOTEL
599 DARLING STREET
ROZELLE NSW 2039
(02) 9555 7555
Erdinger, Redback ,Coopers & Little Creatures, 
Crackenback (Snowy Mountains Brewery)


CAT & FIDDLE
DARLING STREET 
Balmain
Nothing of interest to us on tap here.

RIVERVIEW HOTEL
29 Birchgrove Road
Balmain 2041
(02)98101151
The Riverview has Braidwood ESB on a hand pump & St Peters Blonde on tap.

TOWN HALL HOTEL
366 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
St Arnau,

NEW UNITY HALL HOTEL
292 Darling Street
Balmain NSW 2041 
02 9810 1331

BALMAIN MONKEY BAR
255 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
(02) 9810 1749
Coopers Dark, Hoegarden, RedOak ,

LONDON HOTEL
234 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
http://www.thelondonhotel.com.au 
The London has the best drop of Coopers in Sydney & pretty good food. 
Sparkling Pale & Dark Ale on tap. $3.70 a schooner

ROYAL OAK
36 College Street
Balmain, NSW
(02) 9810 2311
http://www.theroyaloak.com.au/
Coopers, Scharers Lager, James Squire Golden Ale, Guinness.

SIR WILLIAM WALLACE HOTEL
31 Cameron Street
Balmain NSW 
02 9555 8570

DRY DOCK HOTEL
90 College Street
Balmain NSW 2041 
02 9555 1306

EXCHANGE HOTEL
Beattie & Mullens Streets
Balmain NSW 2041 
02 99810 1171

DICK'S HOTEL
89 Beattie Street, 
Balmain NSW 2041 
02 9818 2828

COMMERCIAL HOTEL
82 Darling Street
Balmain NSW 2041
02 9810 1663

The hotel was established in 1875 and is now the nearest hotel to the Balmain Ferry Wharf.


----------



## Barramundi (29/1/07)

looks like a walk up/down darling street could be the order of the day ?
seems most of whats listed there is on darling street , 
start at sackville and work our way to the ferry wharf perhaps for those that want to venture into the city ..


----------



## Josh (29/1/07)

Sackville sounds good. My mate lives round the corner, so I'll park at his joint and drag him along for the day.


----------



## jamesc (8/2/07)

sounds good, i hope i can make it


----------



## Barramundi (13/2/07)

ive just been hit with a roster of nights i have to cover , can someone save me scrolling back through the whole thread and tell me what date this thing is happenin ???


----------



## shonky (13/2/07)

Barra,

14th April starting at the sackville, Balmain not sure of the time

Cheers

Shonky


----------



## Barramundi (13/2/07)

cheers shonky now to see , if i can be there or will i need to be at work that night


----------



## grod5 (26/2/07)

April 14. Is that set in stone so I can arrange for the day off.

g


----------



## InCider (26/2/07)

I won't be down until the 16th  ... and then only mid week.

I'd love to get back home for a few frosty libations with fellow brewers. :beer: 

InCider.


----------



## Stuster (26/2/07)

grod5, I think the poll was pretty definite so that makes the 14th set in stone (i guess, unless the wind is from the east etc etc).


----------



## grod5 (27/2/07)

ta

g


----------



## petesbrew (14/3/07)

So is there any idea of a starting time & pub yet?

SWMBO has just told me of a friends bbq lunch on that day... typical.
The good thing is it's just at ashfield, so it may all work out.


----------



## Barramundi (14/3/07)

smack bang in the middle of a 5 day run of night shifts ... oh well theres always next year...


----------



## Gerard_M (14/3/07)

petesbrew said:


> So is there any idea of a starting time & pub yet?
> 
> SWMBO has just told me of a friends bbq lunch on that day... typical.
> The good thing is it's just at ashfield, so it may all work out.




Midday kickoff at The sackville, then wander down the hill.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Midday kickoff at The sackville, then wander down the hill.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Cheers Gerard.


----------



## Hopeye (16/3/07)

Typical. SWMBO now wants to go to the Easter Show on the 14th.


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/07)

Hopeye said:


> Typical. SWMBO now wants to go to the Easter Show on the 14th.




Castle Hill Show's on this weekend! Drag her along to that as a compromise!


----------



## Hogan (16/3/07)

Any recommendations by Balmain locals for hotel/motel type accommodation for those of us outside the metro area??


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Gerard_M (18/3/07)

Try some of the pubs listed below, I am sure they do a B&B somewhere along the run. Also if there hasn't already been a T-Shirt created for the crawl, perhaps a beer themed shirt would do the job? I am sure we all have a few of those. Most obscure brewery t-shirt wins a prize!
Cheers
Gerard



Gerard_M said:


> Just trying to establish a batting order. There are 22 pubs in the Balmain/Rozelle area. I will find out what is on tap at a few others throughout the week.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> SACKVILLE HOTEL
> ...


----------



## Gerard_M (20/3/07)

OK I am in! 100%, no excuses this year. Add your name if you are crawling on April 14th!
So far we have: Gerard_M


----------



## eric8 (20/3/07)

Damn I wish this wasn't the 14th. My Wifes b'day! Is it possible to do this as well <_< . Would i get in trouble :blink: .
YES I think I would get in trouble, oh well. Whens the next one?


----------



## Pumpy (20/3/07)

Hogan said:


> Any recommendations by Balmain locals for hotel/motel type accommodation for those of us outside the metro area??
> Cheers, Hoges.




Balmain Backpackers
673 Darling St
Balmain, NSW 2041
Phone (02) 9555 6436

Pumpy


----------



## redbeard (20/3/07)

Add your name if you are crawling on April 14th!
So far we have:

Gerard_M
redbeard


----------



## Linz (20/3/07)

Add your name if you are crawling on April 14th!
So far we have:

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares


----------



## Trev (21/3/07)

Add your name if you are crawling on April 14th!
So far we have:

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev


----------



## mikem108 (21/3/07)

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/07)

eric8 said:


> Damn I wish this wasn't the 14th. My Wifes b'day! Is it possible to do this as well <_< . Would i get in trouble :blink: .
> YES I think I would get in trouble, oh well. Whens the next one?


Eric, it's my birthday too! But do you see me wimping out?  

Amended (and unexpurgated) list of attendees:

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy


----------



## shonky (21/3/07)

I'm there! Can't wait, we just need a reconnaissance party to get to the Riverview a day or two before to finnish off the cask so we have a nice fresh one for the Sat. 

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky


----------



## Stuster (21/3/07)

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky
Stuster


----------



## Hopeye (22/3/07)

WooHoo !!!! Found my get out of jail free card !!!!!

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye


----------



## Weizguy (22/3/07)

Hopeye said:


> WooHoo !!!! Found my get out of jail free card !!!!!
> 
> Gerard_M
> redbeard
> ...



Is that where you've been, Hopeye?
I was starting to wonder.
Did U get picked up on the train on the way home from last year's pub crawl? :lol: 

Seth


----------



## Gerard_M (26/3/07)

Looks like the Sackville could be a great starting point. Not only good food, & toilets, but they are increasing the number of beers on tap with Crackenback being their guest beer for the month of April, as well as the new Barons Pale Ale.I will check them out thoroughly later this week.  

SACKVILLE HOTEL
599 DARLING STREET
ROZELLE NSW 2039
(02) 9555 7555
Erdinger, Redback ,Coopers,Little Creatures, & Crackenback (Snowy Mountains Brewery).

cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (26/3/07)

There are 22 pubs in the Balmain/Rozelle area. The pubs listed below have a selection of beers on tap that make them more appealling than the others.

SACKVILLE HOTEL
599 DARLING STREET
ROZELLE NSW 2039
(02) 9555 7555
Erdinger, Redback ,Coopers & Little Creatures, Barons Pale Ale, Crackenback (Snowy Mountains Brewery)


RIVERVIEW HOTEL
29 Birchgrove Road
Balmain 2041
(02)98101151
The Riverview has Braidwood ESB on a hand pump & St Peters Blonde on tap.

BALMAIN MONKEY BAR
255 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
(02) 9810 1749
Coopers Dark, Hoegarden, RedOak ,

LONDON HOTEL
234 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
http://www.thelondonhotel.com.au 
The London has the best drop of Coopers in Sydney & pretty good food. 
Sparkling Pale & Dark Ale on tap. $3.70 a schooner

ROYAL OAK
36 College Street
Balmain, NSW
(02) 9810 2311
http://www.theroyaloak.com.au/
Coopers, Scharers Lager, James Squire Golden Ale, Barons ESB, Guinness.

DRY DOCK HOTEL
90 College Street
Balmain NSW 2041 
02 9555 1306
Barons ESB


COMMERCIAL HOTEL
82 Darling Street
Balmain NSW 2041
02 9810 1663
The hotel was established in 1875 and is now the nearest hotel to the Balmain Ferry Wharf.


cheers
Gerard


----------



## Offline (27/3/07)

The 14th is the day after my graduation here in Newcastle, but SWMBO has said OK as long as we spend the weekend and visit the show with the kids while we are there. :beerbang: how bad could i possibly feel on the 15th?  

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline


----------



## Hopeye (28/3/07)

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline

Possibly 2 guys from the DownUnder Brewery and some mates from work....


----------



## mikem108 (28/3/07)

SACKVILLE HOTEL
599 DARLING STREET
ROZELLE NSW 2039
(02) 9555 7555
Erdinger, Redback ,Coopers & Little Creatures, Barons Pale Ale, Crackenback (Snowy Mountains Brewery)


RIVERVIEW HOTEL
29 Birchgrove Road
Balmain 2041
(02)98101151
The Riverview has Braidwood ESB on a hand pump & St Peters Blonde on tap.

BALMAIN MONKEY BAR
255 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
(02) 9810 1749
Coopers Dark, Hoegarden, RedOak ,

LONDON HOTEL
234 DARLING STREET
BALMAIN NSW 2041
http://www.thelondonhotel.com.au 
The London has the best drop of Coopers in Sydney & pretty good food. 
Sparkling Pale & Dark Ale on tap. $3.70 a schooner

ROYAL OAK
36 College Street
Balmain, NSW
(02) 9810 2311
http://www.theroyaloak.com.au/
Coopers, Scharers Lager, James Squire Golden Ale, Barons ESB, Guinness.

DRY DOCK HOTEL
90 College Street
Balmain NSW 2041 
02 9555 1306
Barons ESB


COMMERCIAL HOTEL
82 Darling Street
Balmain NSW 2041
02 9810 1663
The hotel was established in 1875 and is now the nearest hotel to the Balmain Ferry Wharf.


So is this the general running order?


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/07)

mikem108 said:


> So is this the general running order?



Mike
This is a rough guide, as there are a few other pubs in between these places, but they are just MegaSwill stops. From the Sackville it is a pretty easy stroll along Darling St, as it is downhill. the Sackville does very good food, & the London also has a very good bar menu. Balmain Markets are opposite the London, so that is another food spot.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff (28/3/07)

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff


----------



## Doc (28/3/07)

Hope to make it, but have a big day at the dentist the day before. So will have to see how I pull up.

Doc


----------



## Duff (28/3/07)

Doc said:


> Hope to make it, but have a big day at the dentist the day before. So will have to see how I pull up.
> 
> Doc



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbeard (28/3/07)

You could always bring a straw Doc !


----------



## Doc (29/3/07)

Alright. I've HTFU'd. Mrs Doc is going to the races at Randwick, I've got the kids organised with my sister, and I'm there even if I have no teeth or have just had teeth pulled.

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc

So a previous post said a 12pm kick off, so that works perfectly. 

Doc


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/07)

I'll be there later on that arvo, somethings come up damn it.
At least SWMBO has offered to drop me off, so I'll catch up with you guys somewhere along the way.
Petesbrew

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc
Petesbrew


----------



## Weizguy (30/3/07)

Doc,

Your dedication to the brotherhood/fraternity is noted and appreciated.

I acknowledge your action on behalf of all drinkers out there in the community.
Zymocenosilicaphobics all, just like me.

Can't get enough of a good beer, and I reckon it's good to keep the money here in Oz, too. Support Aussie beer.

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
*Les da Weizguy + 1 *(I think big Stu wants to come along. U could start a convo with him about something obscure, I'm sure he'll be fascinated. Is he welcome? his behaviour was mostly reasonable last time he tagged along.
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc
Petesbrew

Seth...


----------



## Phrak (2/4/07)

I have obtained a leave pass for the evening - Even better that the misses offered to drop me there! I have two, maybe three spare seats in the Family-Mobile - Who wants a lift? Brett?

Drop-off only. We have to make our own way back, but am thinking worst case we could share a cab or something.

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy + 1
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc
Petesbrew
Phrak
:chug:


----------



## Boozy the clown (2/4/07)

Damn crappy job I have... :angry: 

A no-show from boozo. :unsure:


----------



## Doc (3/4/07)

Boozy the clown said:


> Damn crappy job I have... :angry:
> 
> A no-show from boozo. :unsure:



Just don't come and bust us having fun 

Doc


----------



## Duff (3/4/07)

Phrak said:


> I have obtained a leave pass for the evening - Even better that the misses offered to drop me there! I have two, maybe three spare seats in the Family-Mobile - Who wants a lift? Brett?
> 
> Drop-off only. We have to make our own way back, but am thinking worst case we could share a cab or something.



Sold. Thanks for that. Depending on the time, my wife has mentioned she may be able to pick us up.

Cheers.


----------



## Franko (3/4/07)

OH YEAH!

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy + 1
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc
Petesbrew
Phrak
Franko


----------



## kabooby (4/4/07)

Linz, Can you let us know if you are getting the train in? If so what time?

Cheers

Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy + 1
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc
Petesbrew
Phrak
Franko
Kabooby +1
[/quote]


----------



## Linz (5/4/07)

"Linz, Can you let us know if you are getting the train in? If so what time?"

I think so...Im seeing Franko tonight and I'll start the planning..


WHERES PUMPY???????


----------



## Franko (5/4/07)

"Kabooby +1"

Whos the +1???? the missus??


WHERES PUMPY ??????


----------



## Pumpy (5/4/07)

I seem to be drinking so much beer just recently ,I just feel blown out , got a heavy week end a 21st , I would sometimes rather just walk around the Natural History Museum. and spend a couple of hours lookng at the colletion of rare Moths . or the wired together Dinasour bones just for a change .

I am not quite sure where Balmain is ?

I remember having a pizza there Linz and they had rolled the dough using a micrometer and we rolled out of the resturaunt and straight into Mc Donalds to get a real feed.

I will get the map out ,seems a long way from Camden and if I loose Little Squares there is not much chance I could work out the bus and train timetable to get me home . :unsure: 

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (6/4/07)

Frankos Fireman hold will get you home pumpy


----------



## kabooby (6/4/07)

The +1 is a mate of mine who has been a keen sampler of my brews. 
The missus is not much of a beer drinker so a pub crawl is not that exciting for her. Oh well more for me!


----------



## Gerard_M (8/4/07)

Looks like I am going to make it. I never really get my hopes up too early, but indications are that I will be at The Sackville by noon. There have been a few good practice sessions over the last week, tasting 16 different Aust. micro brews. Looking forward to the Creatures on tap, I will also give the Riverview a call so they know to get some fresh kegs in on Friday.

There is an excellent golf shop in Balmain, right near the Riverview. It is 100% 2nd hand gear, so always worth a quick perv on the way past. This may lead to an AHB golf day, later in the year, who knows!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## PostModern (8/4/07)

Gerard_M said:


> This may lead to an AHB golf day, later in the year, who knows!



+1 for that idea!


----------



## Gerard_M (9/4/07)

PostModern said:


> +1 for that idea!



Can't be that difficult to sort out, we can have a chat about as we wander along on Saturday.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## PostModern (10/4/07)

I'm afraid I won't be there on Sat, but carry the golf torch for me Gerard!


----------



## Doc (10/4/07)

PostModern said:


> I'm afraid I won't be there on Sat, but carry the golf torch for me Gerard!



Bugger. Must be a case of 'Life or Death' PoMo.

Doc


----------



## homebrewworld.com (10/4/07)

I cant make this one guys  , as i am working way out of Syd on an overnighter.
Have a rip snorter, and someone take a camera !

Cheers


----------



## Duff (10/4/07)

PostModern said:


> I'm afraid I won't be there on Sat, but carry the golf torch for me Gerard!



Unfortunate PoMo and HBW. Don't worry, I'll carry the golf torch  I'll bore Gerard to death about my 78 at Brisbane GC 2 weeks ago, my 3 birdies, 4 doubles and a quad at Royal Sydney last week, my unlucky round at Tathra last Saturday, and my game at Macarthur Grange this Thursday....oh dear, I've gone OT :huh: 

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (10/4/07)

Well I'm definitely still in.
Have a hotel booked in the city, kids and dog organised. Won't miss it for just about anything.
Will be at the Sackville as close to 12pm as I can.

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (10/4/07)

Duff said:


> Unfortunate PoMo and HBW. Don't worry, I'll carry the golf torch  I'll bore Gerard to death about my 78 at Brisbane GC 2 weeks ago, my 3 birdies, 4 doubles and a quad at Royal Sydney last week, my unlucky round at Tathra last Saturday, and my game at Macarthur Grange this Thursday....oh dear, I've gone OT :huh:
> 
> Cheers.



Gee I am glad you editted that post Duff as I was starting to doze off!  
I have some new toys arriving soon, so there is definately a comeback, just not going to play too serious. Plenty of golf talk this Saturday arvo 

cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (11/4/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Linz, Can you let us know if you are getting the train in? If so what time?




Looks like we might be getting a lift with Franko and Mrs Franko to Balmain......


----------



## kabooby (11/4/07)

Linz said:


> Looks like we might be getting a lift with Franko and Mrs Franko to Balmain......



No Worries, Will see you guys in there.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (11/4/07)

Hooray, I can make it! Might be a little late since I have to drop the missus at the airport at lunch

Cheers

Nick
Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy + 1
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc
Petesbrew
Phrak
Franko
Kabooby +1


----------



## mikem108 (11/4/07)

Have worked out which bus and ferry I need to take to get there by noon, unless the ferry decides to mow down some tourists  I should be there on time


----------



## Little_Squares (11/4/07)

I've googled the main pubs on the tour - here's a link. AHB 2007 Crawl Locations
I've added the particular beers Gerard mentioned for each place.


----------



## Little_Squares (11/4/07)

homebrewworld.com said:


> I cant make this one guys  , as i am working way out of Syd on an overnighter.
> Have a rip snorter, and someone take a camera !
> 
> Cheers



Oh well, that means you can't avoid me this year......lol


----------



## petesbrew (11/4/07)

Little_Squares said:


> I've googled the main pubs on the tour - here's a link. AHB 2007 Crawl Locations
> I've added the particular beers Gerard mentioned for each place.



Nice work, LittleSquares. This makes life easier for me and any other late comers).
I'll ring one of the Hills Brewers when I'm close to see where you're all at.
Pete


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

Little_Squares said:


> I've googled the main pubs on the tour - here's a link. AHB 2007 Crawl Locations
> I've added the particular beers Gerard mentioned for each place.



Looking good LS.
Shouldn't the following two be on there too ?

DRY DOCK HOTEL
90 College Street
Balmain NSW 2041
02 9555 1306
Barons ESB


COMMERCIAL HOTEL
82 Darling Street
Balmain NSW 2041
02 9810 1663

Beers,
Doc


----------



## blackbock (11/4/07)

I am making plans to turn up and meet some AHBers for the first time.

Looking forward to being there (on time) See you then!  


Nick
Gerard_M
redbeard
Linz
Little Squares
Trev
Mrs Trev
Mike M
Les da Weizguy + 1
Shonky
Stuster
Hopeye
Offline
Duff
Doc
Petesbrew
Phrak
Franko
Kabooby +1
Edgecliff_brewer
Blackbock

PS: Is the list of hotels in order in case we miss the first stop?


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/07)

QUOTE(Linz @ Apr 11 2007, 12:19 AM) 

Looks like we might be getting a lift with Franko and Mrs Franko to Balmain......


No Worries, Will see you guys in there.


Kabooby12 said:


> Dont worry Kabooby plus one, will see you at the station and lead in the charge of the 'Westies' on the Traditional Train and bus pilgramage from Campbelltown station, sound like a few of the MALE contingencies are getting a bit soft and cant put up with a scrap on Campbelltown train station ,with the Bogons .
> 
> Perhaps they no longer can stomach the cold Maccas, soggy fries with flat coke at Central station and standing waiting for the bus in the wind at rain in that god forsaken place Balmain .HTFU who ever thought of there for a pub crawl .
> 
> ...


----------



## Phrak (11/4/07)

I'm still in for Saturday and still have 2 spots in the car for anyone who'd like a lift in.

Unfortunately though, I have to bail at 6pm for baby-sitting duties - The Wife's night out... only fair I guess.

Upside of it is, that she can come and pick me up! 
Anyone wanting a lift back to my area is welcome on the wagon.

Tim.


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

Phrak said:


> I'm still in for Saturday and still have 2 spots in the car for anyone who'd like a lift in.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



Cheers for the offer Tim, but I'll be making my own way in dropping the family off on the way, and will be staying in the city for the night :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## Duff (11/4/07)

Doc said:


> ......and will be staying in the city for the night :beerbang:
> 
> Doc



Memo to all travelling from the south-west. Doc has room in his penthouse in the city, no need to travel back on the late train that night.

Cheers  

B)


----------



## Gerard_M (11/4/07)

Pumpy gets all the lucky breaks doesn't he. You reckon Doc will cook up breakfast for the boys Sunday morning?


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Pumpy gets all the lucky breaks doesn't he. You reckon Doc will cook up breakfast for the boys Sunday morning?




I notice it is only Duff and Gerard volunteering hospitality at Doc's city Penthouse 

for the 'Crusade from Campbeltown' to find the "Holy Pale Ale" in the outer reaches of Balmain

I suppose the only thing we share with Balmain is the same footy team 
"Go the Tigers "
Shhhhh" 
Not very well !  
How Bizzarre is that .

By the way I like Blueberries on my Pancakes with a splash of 'Creme fresh' in the morning Doc .  

I will take my 'Anti Gas tablets' which were so sucessful in the recent crusade to Kin Kin which allows me to go for a long time after being on the beer, with out suffering high powered flatulance , well it is not a problem for me its others around me that appear to suffer.


Pumpy


----------



## Linz (11/4/07)

"Dont worry Kabooby plus one, will see you at the station and lead in the charge of the 'Westies' on the Traditional Train and bus pilgramage from Campbelltown station, sound like a few of the MALE contingencies are getting a bit soft and cant put up with a scrap on Campbelltown train station ,with the Bogons .

Perhaps they no longer can stomach the cold Maccas, soggy fries with flat coke at Central station and standing waiting for the bus in the wind at rain in that god forsaken place Balmain .HTFU who ever thought of there for a pub crawl .

One may ask where is the Camaraderie of the MALE group, in this yearly expedition from Cambeltown to the outer reaches of Balmain on Public transport, "sadly lacking" I hear. next they will be saying they are staying in a Hotel or at relations and not risking the treacherous trip home to Campbeltown.

Few would remember those in past expeditions that fell by the wayside on the way home and had to sleep in the gutter ,and woke up with a sore arse .

It looks like it will be up to 'Kabooby' 'plus one' and 'Pumpy' this year from the Westies to lead the charge .


Pumpy"

Pumpy,

Its not set in stone as yet....have you spoken to frank lately???...the "Tommie" voice is permanent and he keeps on about yellow/green fluids leaving his face!!!!!

Lil cube and I might be at the station after all.....


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

You guys don't know me well enough. I don't cook.
Late wake up, swim, checkout then breakfast will likely be at Maggies. Mmmmm Pork Knuckle for brunch 
Followed by recovery at The Rose reading the Sunday papers 

Doc


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/07)

Pumpy,

Its not set in stone as yet....have you spoken to frank lately???...the "Tommie" voice is permanent and he keeps on about yellow/green fluids leaving his face!!!!!

Lil cube and I might be at the station after all.....
[/quote]

Linz 

Yeah was suprised he was still sick ,all those coffin sticks dont help his flu 

It wont be the same witout you guys making it a sense of adventure  

Hope you come Yah!  


pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/07)

Doc said:


> You guys don't know me well enough. I don't cook.
> Late wake up, swim, checkout then breakfast will likely be at Maggies. Mmmmm Pork Knuckle for brunch
> Followed by recovery at The Rose reading the Sunday papers
> 
> Doc



Pork knuckles :blink: 

Ohhh my stomach wont manage that so late in the morning :huh:

looks like the Crusade will have to head back to barren wastelands of Campbeltown . 

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (11/4/07)

"Followed by recovery at The Rose reading the Sunday papers"

Ive been there before Doc -not a bad place


----------



## Linz (11/4/07)

"One may ask where is the Camaraderie of the MALE group, in this yearly expedition from Cambeltown to the outer reaches of Balmain on Public transport, "sadly lacking" I hear. next they will be saying they are staying in a Hotel or at relations and not risking the treacherous trip home to Campbeltown."


Just to make you guys feel easier.....Lil Cube and I WILL be adding to the ranks on the return voyage to the Fatherland

Is Hogan going to join us??


----------



## Franko (11/4/07)

Is Hogan going to join us,

Hogans out his old mans in town


----------



## PostModern (11/4/07)

Doc said:


> Bugger. Must be a case of 'Life or Death' PoMo.
> 
> Doc



Near enough. I have a (social) golf comp at Riverside Oaks (a severely overrated course from what I've heard) next week and need to get some new golf shoes and spend some time at the practice range in preparation. No car and kiddy care duty for the next two days leaves me no time but to do those things on Sat.

Hope you all enjoy yourselves and I'll catch you all at next year's crawl.


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

Franko said:


> "Followed by recovery at The Rose reading the Sunday papers"
> 
> Ive been there before Doc -not a bad place



Not bad at all. Lived a block away from The Rose, and The Duck and Swan many years ago, and used to frequent both at least bi-weekly 

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (11/4/07)

PostModern said:


> Near enough. I have a (social) golf comp at Riverside Oaks (a severely overrated course from what I've heard) next week and need to get some new golf shoes and spend some time at the practice range in preparation. No car and kiddy care duty for the next two days leaves me no time but to do those things on Sat.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy yourselves and I'll catch you all at next year's crawl.



OK Riverside Oaks is a good test so just keep it on the short stuff. The greens are huge, so watch out for some long putts if you misjudge a few shots in. Most greens out there will break towards the river.

Shoes - wear 2 pairs of socks to avoid blisters, take the spikes out & wear them around the house each night to help break them in.

Practice - 68% of all shots are from 110 yards in (stats from Dave Pelz short game guru), so at least 68% of your practice should focus on this area. Not much use practicing hitting your driver further into the trees.

Now if you came to the crawl I am sure Duff could tell you about all the different types of grass you may or may not encounter during your round.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## PostModern (11/4/07)

Cheers Gerard,

I spend maybe 20% of my range balls on short irons, 30% on the driver and 50% on long-mid irons. Hours each week I practice putting on my loungeroom rug (along with stretches and ab workouts) and an hour or two a fortnight average on the practice green chipping and putting. Just getting back into golf after a long hiatus from getting kids from the crib into school, so I'm rusty (20+ right now ) but keen as hell. I definitely have a game plan to keep my shots on the fairway. Looking at the layout, it seems the greenkeeper's main satisfaction would be from a long, long second cut. And some of the trees look pretty dense, so I hope we play from the yellow markers!

If I can find another way to defend the Funnel Web Cup without spending Saturday on the task, (eg if my car is back from the mechanic tomorrow), I'll do my damnedest to get to Balmain on Sat, but coupled with the painful transport back to the Gong half-full, I doubt I'll be there.


----------



## Barry (12/4/07)

Good Day
If the SW's let me know which train you are catching I will get on East Hills
(and no I am not old enough to have a seniors card).


----------



## Gerard_M (12/4/07)

Looks like we have some of the Crackenback Brewery guys joining us at The Sackville on Sat arvo! :beer: 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Little_Squares (12/4/07)

OK Sou' Westers (there does seem to be a lot of M.A.L.E. action on the Crawl forum doesn't there?) - here's the plan of attack:


Take the Airport And East Hills Line train (CityRail)
Dep: 9:57am Campbelltown Station Platform 2

Arrives East Hills at 10:21am
Arr: 10:56am Central Station Platform 21 




Walk to bus stop Railway Square Stand D, George St - 336 metres from Central Station
Take the 433 bus (Sydney Buses)
Dep: 11:08am Railway Square Stand D, George St
Arr: 11:30am Balmain, Darling St 

Linz and I may be travelling with you, dependant on Franko's level of mange. We'll let everyone know by tomorrow night.


----------



## Little_Squares (12/4/07)

Doc said:


> Looking good LS.
> Shouldn't the following two be on there too ?
> 
> DRY DOCK HOTEL
> ...




Happy to add them to the master list, but what does the Commercial have to offer Doc? Not sure Barrons is a good calling card for the Dry Dock either.....after all it's brewed at AIB isn't it?


----------



## Doc (12/4/07)

Little_Squares said:


> Happy to add them to the master list, but what does the Commercial have to offer Doc? Not sure Barrons is a good calling card for the Dry Dock either.....after all it's brewed at AIB isn't it?



Only reason I mentioned was because there were on the original list. I think the reason they were was so that it was only a short stumble to the ferry to get back into the city.
You are right about the Barons. I had it at the Dry Dock on Australia day and it wasn't very good at all. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Pumpy (12/4/07)

Little_Squares said:


> OK Sou' Westers (there does seem to be a lot of M.A.L.E. action on the Crawl forum doesn't there?) - here's the plan of attack:
> 
> 
> Take the Airport And East Hills Line train (CityRail)
> ...



Your a Gem LS would not have had a clue without you 

Pumpy


----------



## Barry (12/4/07)

Good Day
Thanks LS, see you all Saturday if all goes well.


----------



## blackbock (12/4/07)

Don't know if the schedule is set in stone or anything, but I have been told that the Welcome Hotel is also worth a visit, for their "Old Speckled Hen."

Maybe someone more local can confirm this?


----------



## Duff (12/4/07)

Any interstate visitors?  

Looking forward to it. Phrak, please make sure I go home with you at 6.00pm  

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (12/4/07)

I was so intrigued by that, blackbock, that I gave them a ring and they do have Old Speckled Hen on tap. Sounds like a good stop to me. :chug: 

Enough to tempt anyone else?


----------



## Doc (12/4/07)

Stuster said:


> I was so intrigued by that, blackbock, that I gave them a ring and they do have Old Speckled Hen on tap. Sounds like a good stop to me. :chug:
> 
> Enough to tempt anyone else?


I'm in. Add it to the map LS please.

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (12/4/07)

The Welcome & The 3 Weeds are on the other side of Victoria Rd (Rozelle not Balmain). As we are trying to walk down hill I didn't include them, but it is not as if it is impossible!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jez (12/4/07)

I'VE JUST RECEIVED CONFIRMATION THAT I CAN GO!!!

:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

see you at Easts Hills station for the 10.21am Barry?

Jez


----------



## Little_Squares (12/4/07)

Doc said:


> I'm in. Add it to the map LS please.
> 
> Doc



The Welcome is now on the semi official map - it's now the second pub on the list - good if it's uphill while our legs are still working .....added a couple of food stops as well for those with the hunger.....


Updated Crawl Guide


----------



## Little_Squares (12/4/07)

The 3 Weeds looks like a nice place - any idea of what's on tap?


----------



## Little_Squares (12/4/07)

By the way, as it's Gerard's Birthday today, I think he deserves a shout or 40 on Saturday......


----------



## Jez (12/4/07)

cool, lucky you Gerard, thats a nice bit of scheduling :beer: 

so the first stop is the Sackville from 12pm?

Jez


----------



## Doc (12/4/07)

Little_Squares said:


> By the way, as it's Gerard's Birthday today, I think he deserves a shout or 40 on Saturday......



Wow Gerard is 40  That deserves a shot :beerbang: :beer:  

Doc


----------



## Franko (12/4/07)

Happy Birthday my Friend


----------



## Duff (13/4/07)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Gerard :beerbang: 

Sorry I missed it last night, I was celebrating staring at my Tooheys Old glass I won at golf :blink: 

-8 around Macarthur Grange, ambrose though, although I did have 3 straight birdies.........dammit, I'm going OT again.

Anyway, the place was dead quiet. I think we've just found the perfect place for the inaugural Sydney AHB Golf Classic sometime this year. $39 including cart AND you can take your own booze onto the course :beerbang: A setting just like Moonah Links (Open) in places, not the same quality, but enjoyable for a group day out just the same.

Cheers.


----------



## Little_Squares (13/4/07)

Little Squares' preparations for the 2007 AHB Crawl:

* Locate several chemists who hire wheelchairs
* Remember to walk behind Linz so as to avoid 'push' injuries
* Carry pain killers - cannot be taken once alcohol intake exceeds slurred speech 
* Drink and be merry!
* Locate several hospitals and emergency medical centres for trip home


----------



## Peter Wadey (13/4/07)

Jez said:


> cool, lucky you Gerard, thats a nice bit of scheduling :beer:
> 
> so the first stop is the Sackville from 12pm?
> 
> Jez



Nice scheduling or day off as a birthday present from Janelle?

Either way Gerard, Happy Birthday - though you still need to catch up 

Sadly I cannot join in on Saturday's crawl. Will be at a wedding in early arvo and our young James is having his Christening on Sunday, so lots of prep. going into the 'do' to be held after.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Linz (13/4/07)

Duff said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday Gerard
> 
> Sorry I missed it last night, I was celebrating staring at my Tooheys Old glass I won at golf
> 
> ...



You reckon you'd be able to fit a wheelie bin, ice, 3 kegs and a gas bottle on the back of a cart???


*-8 around Macarthur Grange, ambrose though, although I did have 3 straight birdies.........dammit, I'm going OT again.*

I don't think I'm in THAT grade of golf :huh: ......'Worm burners' anyone??? :blink:


----------



## Weizguy (14/4/07)

OK, I'm out of bed and shaved and showered (and coffee'd). Off to the train soon. 40 min drive to the city, and walk to the station from my mate's house, where I leave the car.

Looking forward to a good day, and plenty of great beer with some fantastic blokes (and girls - Little Squares etc). :beer: 

Hopeye, and other Central coasters, I'll be on the train which leaves Newie at 8:30 and gets to Central about 11:09. If you're on that train, you have no excuse not to look for me and big Stu (Stu naming-scheme to avoid confusion with Stuster). :lol: 

Was gonna have a weizen with juice for brekky, but it's a long drive and I don't need to get the taste too early, and then be stuck on the train without beer for 2 1/2 hours.  

See youse all there.
Seth on 

* Note" Wearing my *Arrogant* T-shirt if that helps to identify me! Beerz!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (14/4/07)

Oh well, that means you can't avoid me this year......lol


Little squares, i was just playing hard to get last year !


----------



## Phrak (14/4/07)

See you all soon!!!


----------



## Duff (14/4/07)

Tis a beautiful day in Sydney town for drinking beer :chug: 

Off to check the form guide so I can hopefully pick a couple of winners as we go along  

Cheers.


----------



## Phrak (14/4/07)

Just so i'm not confused, the first meeting is the Sackville hotel on Darling St, right?

Tim.


----------



## Stuster (14/4/07)

I think that's right, Phrak. See you all there.  

Stuart Little


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/07)

Phrak said:


> Just so i'm not confused, the first meeting is the Sackville hotel on Darling St, right?
> 
> Tim.



Depending how things go, could I score a lift home, Tim?
Will see you guys somewhere along the way.
pete


----------



## Little_Squares (14/4/07)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Oh well, that means you can't avoid me this year......lol
> Little squares, i was just playing hard to get last year !




Lol...... maybe next year you'll have changed your tune....


----------



## Weizguy (21/2/08)

Little_Squares said:


> Lol...... maybe next year you'll have changed your tune....


Well, it's next year already, so let's see...

Shameless double-posting promotion of the 2008 event here

Please participate in the discussion.

Beerz :beer: 
Les the Zymocenosilicaphobic (recovering) :lol:


----------

